
Learn about Overfitting in DNNs and how to eliminate it using TensorFlow - salma-ghoneim
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/5-tensorflow-techniques-to-eliminate-overfitting-in-dnns-281590cc2eb
======
moemaher
Very useful information, and very well described

